# Possible Move to China



## davej6997 (Jun 21, 2017)

I have just been asked if I was interested in filling a position for our company in China. Of course I was interested in the adventure and taking on the challenge. 

This brings up a lot of questions for sure. 

I am interested in the things you wish you would have known before you went to China. 

It appears the income tax is very high. As much as 45% of your wages. Is this correct?
I will be getting paid by a company in China, how is it filing tax returns?

How bad is the smog really?

How is the overall experience being from the USA?

It appears that the facility I will be work at is in Zhenjiang. Any body know what it is like there?

Looking forward to any feed back I can get.


----------

